# 2005 Nissan Pathfinder High Oil Pressure



## jslatts (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey new to the forum.
I've owned my 2005 Nissan Pathfinder SE Offroad for 14months or so, a little less than 95,000miles.
About 3 days ago I noticed when I accelerate my oil pressure goes to "high". I got home, shut off car and went inside, went out the next day and it was on "high" as soon as I started the PF before I even accelerated. it stays at high until its warmed up then goes to normal until I accelerate, as soon as I get to 2000-2250RPM's the needle is on the high position again.
the ONLY other issues I've had with it was the oil pressure would read low for 5-10min then go to normal for the next week, then say low, then normal for 2 weeks. so I'm completely lost as to what the problem may be.
a buddy said it could be the oil pump but he wasn't 100% sure.
If it is the oil pump, anybody know what it would cost to take to a dealership/auto repair shop?

Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

replace the oil pressure sending unit, they go bad all the time


----------



## jslatts (Jan 17, 2014)

Any idea of cost?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Not expensive at all

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## jslatts (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks. I take it, it wont cost much for install?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

you can do it yourself in about in 10 minutes. Just let it cool cause you will get some oil out of the port cause it is in line to a pressure feed to the heads. just be sure to use a little RTV on the threads. It's located on the passenger side of the block at the front. If you have 4WD it'll be a little cumbersome but still accessible.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just make sure you get the right one. They used an oil sensor up through 2007 which was a 3-wire and then went to a 2-wire oil pressure switch later. The oil sensor was a bit more money then the switch.


----------



## jslatts (Jan 17, 2014)

According to the website for the part that Outkast sent me. that "sensor" it for the 07-10 the 05-07 sensor is a different part number and its $75.26 (a little more money) but still better than the cost my buddy was thinking with a oil pump.
Just wanna make sure its the right part I need.

This is the part for the 05-07
Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Is this it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's it. The 05-07 use an oil sensor, which means the gauge is actually a real oil pressure gauge. In 2008, Nissan went from an oil sensor to an oil pressure switch, so the oil pressure gauge is actually a "dummy" gauge. If the oil pressure is okay, the needle will be in the middle; if the oil pressure is too low, it will drop to zero. If the circuit or switch is shorted to ground, it will all the way to "high."


----------



## Brianautogst (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 SE.
I recently got this same issue where the oil pressure guage was stuck on high. I went to the dealer to get a OEM Oil Pressure Switch . Disconnected battery. When the car is lifted. The part is located before you get to the oil drain plug. I marked it in a picture for you guys. You need a 24mm socket to take off the switch. You will need drain oil before you start. The new part is on the left of the picture. I made sure I put teflon, and high temp gasket silicon on it to prevent a oil leak. Put the new one on snug but dont over tighten it, because these are easy to break. I spent $112USD for the part from dealer. Autozone charges around $70 to $90 bucks depending on where you live for the Duralast brand. But I'd recommend getting a OEM part when it comes to these parts. The oem part number is posted as well that came with the part.


----------

